# 1920 Orange Crush Bottle



## Emiley (Jan 9, 2012)

I found a 7oz Orange Crush Crinkly bottle. Says pat'd July 20 1920 Orange Crush Co Crush Co. Bottle and on the front side has a Mr. crushy (lunar) symbol under that it says Orange Crush 7 fl oz.  On the bottom it says 9 owens-illionis trademark 8. The embossed letters on the bottle still have some of the original white paint on them. What would the value of this be. I've done some reseach and found out that only half of the 7oz bottle have the Mr.Crushy symbol. Does that add value????


----------



## bloodj2 (Jan 9, 2012)

Not sure if there are any particularly rare versions of this bottle that might increase the value, but these bottles are not very valuable beyond being neat in a collection. Most likely less than $5. My understanding is that the valuable ones are the crush bottles that say "Ward's Orange Crush"


----------



## WonGan (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome to the show Emiley.Just because a bottle says it was patented on a certain date does not mean it was made on that date.For example,here is my new bottle of Bushmills whiskey.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello Emiley and welcome to the forum. There are a few Orange Crush bottles that are fairly valuable but with out a picture it would be impossible to say. Like blood said most are 4 or 5 dollar bottles.


----------



## ncbred (Jan 10, 2012)

What color is the bottle?  As far as I know the Pat. 1920's didn't have paint on them.  They did make a few amber and green embossed Pat 1920's that fetch pretty much.  And then you have the Wards Orange Crush too.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome,

FROM Anglefire, I great research site.

 3)  the 7 ounce - in this larger (8 3/4") bottle, the stippled pattern of the earlier 6 ounce was maintained. A new front design (see below) was also introduced. As well, all had a similar embossed back, 'PAT'D', July 20, 1920. There are two variations [Fig. 4], to the front -

                 a)  Crushy facing right, arm over head

                 b)  embossed 'O C Beverages'  - stippled neck, clear body 






 ii)  1920 - mid1960's   The  'Krinkly' clear bottle era

    This is the era of the 'Krinkly' bottle or the 'Ribbed' bottle, originally clear in color. This bottle came in different designs, contents, cities etc., and was the original Orange Crush bottle with which we first became familiar. These clear bottles were fully embossed, with front and back diamond patterns. Also from them 

 I suspect the white was a previous owner paint job for displaying or photographing the bottle. It's probably just Wite-OutÂ®


----------

